# Mean tetras... Current...



## E554551N (Feb 21, 2011)

I am new to larger aquariums, and I have had it set up without fish for a few weeks, I have some plants (more on the way) and a large stump of driftwood, a 580gph pump a heater and filter etc... also 3 airstones.
Three days ago I got 5 Black phantom tetras, one was substantially smaller then the rest but seemed happy and active and in the group. Then two days later a normal sized male died, he had been acting strange when I got him. The rest seemed fine. The next day the small one was away from the group and swimming abnormally, also his tail was chewed... So, pissed off I went to bed, the next day he was stuck to the filter intake ( it is very gentle )
I got him off of that and noticed his tail was now completely gone.
So I am getting a few more because they are supposed to be in groups of 5 or more. But I am disappointed, they killed the small one and they never move more then a few inches from the filter intake, Also I have kept the pump off since I got them and there are large rocks in the middle of the tank to brake the current.. It's a 55 gallon tank and they are using 5 inches of it...
Sooo, my question is, what the hell am I doing wrong? They don't seem very interested in food, =( should I try some different fish. I am stumped. 
Thanks for listening and if you have any advice that would be great.
Nick


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Tested your water? Acclimate the fish before adding? What filter do you have on there and is set on wide open?


----------



## E554551N (Feb 21, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Tested your water? Acclimate the fish before adding? What filter do you have on there and is set on wide open?


Top fin 60, full output, I just had my water tested, it was fine.
I put the 3 more fish in there they all seem fine and are sticking together except for one new smaller one that is by itself on the other side of the tank, but seems happy and is very active. the 5 other ones still stay about 6 inches from the intake on the filter. There is plenty of cover and hiding places. so, wtf.
as long as there happy, even if they never move I will be happy.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I doubt readings that are taken by others besides myself. Are they using test strips? I've heard pet store clerks tell me my water is "fine" when I've got readings of up to 1 ppm of ammonia or nitrite, which is more than enough to make your fish behave oddly.

Get your own testing kit if you can, preferably a liquid test kit, and see if the readings are different.


----------



## E554551N (Feb 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I doubt readings that are taken by others besides myself. Are they using test strips? I've heard pet store clerks tell me my water is "fine" when I've got readings of up to 1 ppm of ammonia or nitrite, which is more than enough to make your fish behave oddly.
> 
> Get your own testing kit if you can, preferably a liquid test kit, and see if the readings are different.


Petsmart listed the water as follows...

PH - 7.8
chlorine - 0
ammonia - .5
nitrate - 2
hardness - 75
alkalinity - 180
and the temp is set at 75 ish
I know the nitrate is a high but could that make them agressive? and how would I fix it?


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

E554551N said:


> Petsmart listed the water as follows...
> 
> PH - 7.8
> chlorine - 0
> ...


pH is fine, but nitrate of 2 is very low actually, are you sure they didn't mean nitrite? If it is actually nitrate then it is fine and no it won't make them aggressive. You didn't list nitrite which I would be more concerned about given this is a new tank, and if it is nitrite of 2 then that is the problem. You have ammonia too which is another part of the problem - your tank is still cycling. And I would up your temp to 80 if it was my tank. Are your filter intakes and the heater close to each other? Could they be huddling near the heater because the temp is too low? Otherwise, if the intake and outflow are in the same general area, they could be trying to ease their breathing. Ammonia affects the gills, and outflow increases air to the tank.

Since you have no test kits yet, change out some of the water (25%-50%)and that will lower your ammonia and nitrite if you have it. Make sure the water you put back in is close to the temp of your tank so you don't shock them.

Make sure you are not overfeeding - this increases ammonia. My experience is that fish won't eat when there is ammonia/nitrite in the tank. Maybe don't feed them for a day to help lower the ammonia.

Don't give up! It can be frustrating but worth it all in the end!


----------



## E554551N (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok I got nitrate and nitrite mixed up.
Nitrite is - 2 
nitrate is - 10
Also I might have been putting to much food in, but they are eating well now.
yes the heater is near he intake, I will turn the temp up and I just did a partial water change and I made sure the temp was the same, as much as I could.
They seem happy now still don't move much there is one with a very nippled tail but he is one of the larger ones and seems ok despite.
Thanks, and I certainly won't give up. =)


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

E554551N said:


> Ok I got nitrate and nitrite mixed up.
> Nitrite is - 2
> nitrate is - 10
> Also I might have been putting to much food in, but they are eating well now.
> ...


I think you are on the right track! And the nitrite reading makes much more sense now. If nitrates are at 10 that is good, it means that some of the nitrite is being converted to nitrate, so your cycle is working. It will just take a bit of time to finish the cycle. I would watch the ammonia and nitrite daily, you might have to change some of the water every other day. If you can't afford a test right now, maybe you can bring a water sample to the pet store for checking. However that being said, you can post the results of their test on here and someone will tell you what they mean if you aren't sure. If petco told you the results were fine when you had detectable ammonia and nitrite, they really don't know what they're talking about.

Oh one other thing. Do you think the tails are being bitten, or could it be fin rot? If you aren't sure, see if you can take a pic and someone can tell you what they think.

You're doing great things to save your fish, keep up the good work


----------



## E554551N (Feb 21, 2011)

The pet store mentioned fin rot, I really don't think so It looks just like nippled fins, no decay or feathering just little bite marks, but I think they are doing ok and as I don't have another tank set up moving some to a stagnant bowl would just kill them.
Thanks for everything.
Nick.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

While your tank is generating high nitrites (I classify anything over 1 ppm as high), you will want to keep on those partial water changes. Fin rot can be caused by poor water quality, which canvasses high nitrites amongst other things.

And fish are naturally aggressive and will weed out the weaker members if they can. To give everyone a fair fighting chance, put structures and plants (live plants, preferably) in the tank where the fish can hide from their aggressors.


----------



## E554551N (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you I will keep on the water changes, and there a tons of hiding places and driftwood (sunken). they moved away from the heater for the first time, all the way to the other side of the tank and back, after I turned the heat up. 
Nick


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

Everyone has given you good advice. Do the water changes. They are a pain in the butt at first but you'll develop a technique that saves time and is more accurate, so to speak. 3 gallons? In small tanks, chemistry can crash in 24 hours or less, especially if you overfeed.

Some fish are doomed from the day you see them. From Petco, I expect some to die and usually don't buy from there. I know the fish manager at my Petco and get there when he gets new fish. "Anything special in those boxes Rick?" If he says no, I'm out the door.

Most fish need time to acclimate to the new tank, both water quality and environment. I bought some Zebras that were in a ten gallon and put them in a 60G. They swam the distance of a 10g for a couple of days. Now they zoom from one end of the 60 and back like its a race. (looks like they are just having fun)

And fish have different personalities. Some that are supposed to be mean are not and some that are supposed to be peaceful kill the heck out of any fish they can. I try to get rid of the mean ones as I have 100% community tanks. That being said, I've seen mean fish on day one, settle down after a few days. I watch them like a hawk and stop it if it seems to harm the other fish.


----------



## E554551N (Feb 21, 2011)

ReStart said:


> 3 gallons? In small tanks, chemistry can crash in 24 hours or less, especially if you overfeed.


It is a 55G where did you get 3 gallons? =)


----------

